# Help losing amano shrimp



## Niton (28 Aug 2018)

I mentioned this in my journal but I've lost 3 of 5 shrimp since Saturday afternoon.

1 never took to being introduced to the tank and was almost immediately lying on its side at the bottom of the tank. The remaining 4 then looked to be happy and active exploring the tank and feeding.
Lost the next one over night on Saturday so not sure if it was exhibiting any signs of distress and lost another through the night last night.

Generally the shrimp have seemed happy and moving freely around the tank.

I drip acclimatised over 2 hours from supplier water of 400 TDS to 250 TDS. Testing today and tank is at 168 TDS, pH 7.4 and is at 24.5 degrees Celsius. 

Anyone have any ideas on what might have caused the losses? I've not done any water changes since introducing the shrimp and have dosed EI ferts on alternate days 10ml.


----------



## Daneland (28 Aug 2018)

I dont think that it is TDS or pH, they are very hardy shrimps. Are there any other shrimps in the tank? Did you buy any new plants recently ir used any medication? Copper can be the culprit. Some medication and copper from some plants can be lethal for shrimps.


----------



## tam (29 Aug 2018)

Going hard water to soft is more difficult to cope with, but they are usually pretty tough. Are you using CO2? Turning it down/off and then gradually raising it again over a week or so may help them cope.

Buy plants in bunches/from overseas? They can be dipped in pesticides that aren't good for shrimp so need washing well.


----------



## Niton (29 Aug 2018)

@Daneland @tam the tank has been running for a few weeks now without any livestock. I've not added anything new since initial planting. I don't run co2 and I've not added any medication. Lights are on 5 hours (T5 not led). I am dosing EI fertilisers. 

I have been trying to do everything 'by the book' to avoid losing any shrimp  Sadly there is something I must have missed. Thank you for your ideas.


----------



## Niton (29 Aug 2018)

I was wondering if there was enough food in the tank. There is plenty of algae of various sorts! So I have not supplied any other type of food. Last night I added a blanched broccoli stem just in case...


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (29 Aug 2018)

Not a bad shout. I think I may have had losses due to underfeeding in the past in a similar low tech set up, albeit a much smaller tank. Its surprising how much they can munch their way through. You can always remove the broccoli after 12 or even 24 hours. It will be a good test for how ravenous they are! Long term you may wish to consider getting a dedicated shrimp food (loads available). I also see feeding done in little dishes to make 'water management' a little easier.


----------



## Oldguy (1 Nov 2018)

Niton said:


> enough food in the tank


Are they with fish? My shrimps steal fish food & make off with it. Would be surprised if yours starved over a period of a few days, were any eating their dead?  Cu is the usual suspect, have you been heavy with the trace plant nutrients? Perhaps a poor batch of shrimps, may have had fish meds in the shop before you had them.


----------



## Niton (1 Nov 2018)

@Oldguy hi thanks for the reply. The 2 amano that survived that weekend are still going well now. I bought another 2 to replace some of the losses. Acclimated them much more slowly and then they also seemed to settle in. So I'm inclined to think that it was the initial water change. I've acclimatised a batch of 6 red cherry shrimp and only lost one on the initial introduction to the tank. The others were fine until a co2 mishap.  still got three amano though and pretty sure any more shrimp I introduce should be OK with a slow acclimatiion. Have got some shrimp food now but only one of the amano seems to go for it.


----------

